# Saturday Night Dance Party



## Mish




----------



## baldman

Thank god I am to young for all that crap. Lol


----------



## SDF880




----------



## Mish

baldman said:


> Thank god I am to young for all that crap. Lol


----------



## inceptor

Mish said:


>


Damn, I just had dinner and now this..........


----------



## SGT E

Mish I'd do a Travolta with you hon......But damn I'd shoot myself before doing a Bieber!


----------



## Mish

inceptor said:


> Damn, I just had dinner and now this..........


It was a good reply to the young kiddo!!
Tongue and cheek!!! Come on!!!


----------



## Operator6




----------



## baldman

Ouch. I am more of the slayer venom generation.


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Mish

baldman said:


> Ouch. I am more of the slayer venom generation.


----------



## SDF880




----------



## SGT E

Donna Summers...Bad Girls....I was banging a little Vietnamese cutie at Ft Knox EM club under a table named CUC when it came out...Damn I loved Donna....And quite a few little Vietnamese Cuties too!


----------



## baldman

https://www.google.com/search?q=tex...HNAhUKVz4KHTlsDAwQ-YcBCIYBMBM&biw=360&bih=567


----------



## baldman

Much more my style


----------



## hag




----------



## Sasquatch

Woot woot!


----------



## txmarine6531




----------



## Operator6

I went charter fishing with T-Pain. He's a nice guy wether you like the music or not.


----------



## Mish




----------



## Operator6

I think she's cute......


----------



## rstanek

Dancing disco in the 70s is probably why my arthritis always acts up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

From the very beginnings of what would come to be called Rock And Roll :vs_rocking_banana:
(all you young whippersnappers, listen up! If it wasn't for guys like this, who knows what you'd be listening to now):vs_cool:


----------



## Smitty901

I could not get in the dance Mish posted the darn place.


----------



## txmarine6531




----------



## SGT E

rice paddy daddy said:


> From the very beginnings of what would come to be called Rock And Roll :vs_rocking_banana:
> (all you young whippersnappers, listen up! If it wasn't for guys like this, who knows what you'd be listening to now):vs_cool:


Hey Rice Paddy Daddy and Mish.... Classic!!


----------



## SGT E

In case the above song gets stuck in your head here's the TEN HOUR VERSION!


----------



## Mish




----------



## Denton

Mish said:


>


Oh, HECK YES!!!

Mix Master Mish is in the HOUSE!!!


----------



## Mish




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish




----------



## txmarine6531

If you're into chillstep....


----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Operator6

Friends of mine that did something artistic with their lives......RIP Greg.


----------



## inceptor

Time to add some country to the mix


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## inceptor

And while I'm at it


----------



## Camel923




----------



## inceptor




----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## inceptor




----------



## Camel923

Carolina Shine | Soulicit Lyrics, Song Meanings, Videos, Full Albums & Bios


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Camel923




----------



## SGG

PROBABLY NOT FOR MANY HERE, just assuming


----------



## SGT E

Hey Mish Baby....


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Well, since this is the Saturday night DANCE PARTY, let's dance.


----------



## inceptor

Since we are on the WWII theme


----------



## SGG

SGT E said:


> Hey Mish Baby....


Do you have that milk money?


----------



## SGG




----------



## rice paddy daddy

Switchin' gears to some acid jazz, since it's after midnite


----------



## Denton

Stop being so happy...


----------



## Smitty901

So as not to offend Muslims Government has order all Saturday night dance to end. Change is coming.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> So as not to offend Muslims Government has order all Saturday night dance to end. Change is coming.


Compliance is not the only answer.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> Compliance is not the only answer.


 Understand that well , sure hope some others do.


----------



## Operator6

It's Friday but that's ok, just call me Slim from south Alabama.





 @Slippy @Denton


----------



## Operator6

RIP Greg.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> It's Friday but that's ok, just call me Slim from south Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Slippy @Denton


Always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> It's Friday but that's ok, just call me Slim from south Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Slippy @Denton


Jim Croce had a string of great songs, never got the fame though.


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Jim Croce had a string of great songs, never got the fame though.


He died in a plane crash at 30 yrs old.


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^^^ One of my all time favorites. 

Operator, Could ya help me place this call? See the number on the matchbook is old and faded ......... That's not the way it feels.


----------



## SGT E

Start Saturday night Early Mish.....I've been drinking since noon! had this in my head for 3 days....


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Moonshinedave




----------



## Operator6




----------



## Denton




----------



## Denton

To make sure you who are lucky enough to have the best of bloods running through your veins never forget the reason for which you are fighting; the reason you are the resistance:


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6

RIP Matt


----------



## inceptor

Feeling old, grouchy and nostalgic.


----------



## inceptor

Feeling old, grouchy and ornery.


----------



## Arklatex

Everyone loves this one! Kick off yer shoes it's Saturday night!


----------



## Arklatex

Irish pub song from OZ. NSFW. <<< Did your job for you Denton!


----------



## Smitty901

I am enjoying Steve Ray Vaughan and Double trouble greatest Hit 2 CD collection. I finally got my hands on again after my old ones became unusable. As we speak I am ripping them to a flash disk so I can play them on my motorcycle . I am in a good mood . While listening to Rude Mood
( while searching for a new table, that is another story)


----------



## Slippy




----------



## rice paddy daddy

Did you say Dance Party?
Hey! Didn't ya know? It's hip to be square!!!


----------



## admin

I have always loved this song...


----------



## Sasquatch

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did you say Dance Party?
> Hey! Didn't ya know? It's hip to be square!!!


Did someone say it's Hip to be Square?


----------



## Sasquatch

Gotta love the Guit Steel!


----------



## Sasquatch

This video is a nod to a great movie Falling Down. Pretty damn funny too!


----------



## Smitty901

Wake up call time to clean the place up. the best at his trade ever

Voodoo Chile


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Smitty901 said:


> Wake up call time to clean the place up. the best at his trade ever
> 
> Voodoo Chile


Unfortunately, SRV caught the Hell Bound Train. Alcohol and drugs are equal opportunity destroyers. Talented or not, intelligent or not, the results are the same.


----------



## Smitty901

So many did. Shame that it is. SRV was the best. Jimmy Hendrix was very good but never played to the level of SRV. I make no justification for the evil that gripped him.


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Mish




----------



## Operator6

I'd post a video but it has explicit language. Not sure if that's legal.


----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish

Operator6 said:


> I'd post a video but it has explicit language. Not sure if that's legal.


Who , what , when?


----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish

These guys are awesome in concert!!!!


----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish

Mish out!!!


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Mad Trapper

No dancing for me, foot stomping rockin roll:

The Crowes 2009, one of their best line ups, with Luther on guitar:






Ry Cooder w/Moula Banda Rhythm Aces 1987:






Dylan and The Band 1974:






Some Roy Buchanan 1971:






North Mississippi All Stars doing a R L Burnside song, this one is fun!






Mish, is You dancing at 0.55 ?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Some more All Stars:






Q:What do you get when you put the North Mississippi Allstar Duo on the beach in Negril with Gov't Mule?

A: Mississippi Mule


----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish




----------



## Robie

It's Friday.


----------



## Robie

That's right...you support Gary (I do inhale) Johnson.....


----------



## Targetshooter

Robie said:


> It's Friday.


She must be on a roll " <//////////////> " LMAO .


----------



## Mish

Robie said:


> It's Friday.


----------



## Robie

Once again...the avatar fits....


----------



## Targetshooter

Mish said:


>


What's with all of this Hip- hop ? Where is the classic rock and country music ? Your killing me .


----------



## Mish

Robie said:


> Once again...the avatar fits....


----------



## Targetshooter

Robie said:


> Once again...the avatar fits....


 I wonder if she is a space cadet ? LMAO , We love you Mish just the way you are .:vs-kiss::vs_closedeyes::vs_music::vs_love:


----------



## Robie




----------



## Targetshooter

Mish said:


>


Your killing me .


----------



## Operator6

She's so cute. I'd like to drink her bath water.


----------



## Targetshooter

We love you Mish just the way you are .:vs-kiss::vs_closedeyes::vs_music::vs_love:, please give me some classic rock and country music .


----------



## Targetshooter

Robie said:


>


Yes , tators , ham and biscuits to please .


----------



## Mish

Targetshooter said:


> I wonder if she is a space cadet ? LMAO , We love you Mish just the way you are .:vs-kiss::vs_closedeyes::vs_music::vs_love:


----------



## Targetshooter

Mish said:


>


Now your getting it .


----------



## Mish




----------



## Mish

Targetshooter said:


> Now your getting it .


Just for you....


----------



## admin

Getting lost in the music tonight...


----------



## A Watchman

Thank you Mishy ...... My fav avatar.


----------



## A Watchman

Robie said:


> Once again...the avatar fits....


Robie .... you have no idea. Mishy has a rotating collection of avatars, stick around and enjoy HER SHOW!


----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## SDF880

Hit me like a big brick years ago when I was what Lee is singing about! Life and times!


----------



## inceptor




----------



## SDF880

And after being a longtime dumbass and losing my GF this song came out and tore my guts out!
Loved the original Doobie Brothers!


----------



## inceptor




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## SDF880

One of my favorite songs what a great Larry Carlton into!


----------



## inceptor




----------



## inceptor




----------



## SDF880

I know it's a chick song but.....pretty good stuff!


----------



## inceptor

SDF880 said:


> I know it's a chick song but.....pretty good stuff!


I had forgotten this one. I had to add it to my mix. Thanks :vs_bulb:


----------



## SDF880

One more before I sign off - I loved the Guess Who and Bachman Turner Overdrive! Parts of the these bands were 2 in the same, enjoy!






Clink on the link it will play.


----------



## SDF880

Last one tonight. Something happened years ago caused me to post this one! Summer The First Time! Memories!


----------



## Denton

If this song makes no sense to you, I don't know what what to say.


----------



## Mad Trapper

THE Band


----------



## A Watchman

A walk back in time for you this evening. Several to follow.


----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman

Before Elton .......


----------



## A Watchman

The best live performance


----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## A Watchman




----------



## Mad Trapper

Got to have some SRV!


----------



## Mad Trapper

And some FEAT!!!






That Midnight Special show had Emmy Lou Bonnie Raitt Jesse Winchester Niel Young Weather Report and the Feat






And Lowell w/Mick Taylor slide city Feat


----------



## Sasquatch

Seems appropriate in our current times


----------



## Smitty901

I know it is Sunday I showed up late.
Jethro Tull - Too Old To Rock'n'Roll Too Young To Die


----------



## Maine-Marine

From the #3 best selling group ever


----------



## inceptor

And for a little more Jethro Tull


----------



## inceptor

I know it's not Saturday night but here goes anyhow.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The only wood stock I saw in 1969 was the one on my M14.:vs_peace:

(don't for a moment believe that just because RPD is a square old geezer now that he was always this way :vs_lol


----------



## Annie

Another Simple Man.


----------



## Annie

One more!


----------



## rice paddy daddy




----------



## rice paddy daddy

Think I'll Just Stay Here And Drink





(I hate pop country)


----------



## Annie

I mean, wasn't he the bomb--for a white (very white) guy? I will answer that. Yes, he was the bomb. RIP, Johnny.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Johnnie's brother wasn't bad, either.


----------



## Annie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Johnnie's brother wasn't bad, either.


Yes! Remember Free Ride? Oh that takes me back...

Here's another.


----------



## Sasquatch

Annie said:


> Yes! Remember Free Ride? Oh that takes me back...
> 
> Here's another.


The title of this thread is Saturday Night Dance Party. Today is only Thursday. Hence I will be closing & locking this thread until Saturday at dusk. In the future please pay attention to the title of the threads. This will be your only warning.

In case anyone didn't get it this was a joke. ^^^^

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SGT E

BOOM!


----------



## SGT E

Why Not....Like a SHTF band without power!!!!!!!


----------



## Annie

Alright Cali Man Sasquatch I'll have none of it! :vs_smirk: It's dusk here on the East Coast, so here's for you!


----------



## Sasquatch

Annie said:


> Alright Cali Man Sasquatch I'll have none of it! :vs_smirk: It's dusk here on the East Coast, so here's for you!


Too funny! Here's one for you.


----------



## Camel923

Hair of the Dog. Nazareth


----------



## Smitty901

Hey Trump won we have a right to party all month long. Long as we make it to work or class. Remember we are the adults in the room, the responsible ones.


----------



## Inor

A little Christmas music for you, Drop Kick Murphy's style...


----------



## A Watchman

Awesome ... I am hooked.



SGT E said:


> Why Not....Like a SHTF band without power!!!!!!!


----------



## A Watchman

Well ... okay you did ask.


----------



## Slippy

@Annie,
Since you're a Jersey Girl, I'll forgive you but any version of the Allman Brother's Jessica without Chuck Leavell on the Pee-Ano just aint right. Chuck Leavell, the greatest southern rock and roll piano man and Renowned Tree Farmer. Chuck was Georgia Tree Farmer of the Year twice and won national acclaim as Outstanding Tree Farmer of the Year 1999.












Annie said:


> Alright Cali Man Sasquatch I'll have none of it! :vs_smirk: It's dusk here on the East Coast, so here's for you!


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> @Annie,
> Since you're a Jersey Girl, I'll forgive you but any version of the Allman Brother's Jessica without Chuck Leavell on the Pee-Ano just aint right. Chuck Leavell, the greatest southern rock and roll piano man and Renowned Tree Farmer. Chuck was Georgia Tree Farmer of the Year twice and won national acclaim as Outstanding Tree Farmer of the Year 1999.


Nice catch Slip .... but ya cant blame a Yankee gal for trying.


----------



## MisterMills357

You are betraying your age, you must be old! But, I am ancient, and I remember that movie.


----------



## Old SF Guy

here's one for Mish


----------



## Old SF Guy

to dust off an old favorite:


----------



## Old SF Guy




----------



## Old SF Guy




----------



## Old SF Guy




----------



## Old SF Guy

can you tell where my minds at??????


----------



## Annie

Slippy said:


> @Annie,
> Since you're a Jersey Girl, I'll forgive you but any version of the Allman Brother's Jessica without Chuck Leavell on the Pee-Ano just aint right. Chuck Leavell, the greatest southern rock and roll piano man and Renowned Tree Farmer. Chuck was Georgia Tree Farmer of the Year twice and won national acclaim as Outstanding Tree Farmer of the Year 1999.


Oh okay, I'll have to give it a listen to a little later, Mr. Slippy.


----------



## A Watchman

I tip my hat to Old SF Guy. Embrace him, for he is an American Patriot.


----------



## Annie

Annie said:


> Oh okay, I'll have to give it a listen to a little later, Mr. Slippy.


Thanks, Slippy. I enjoyed. I've always loved their music.... We caught a couple of the band's final shows at the Beacon in NYC. It was a lot if fun.


----------



## Annie

Happy Sat day nite!


----------



## SGT E

Andrew Witzke AKA SKI KING One of our ammo guys while stationed in Germany in the 80's...we all went to hell...he got out and started a band in Germany...they love him! He don't know me by SGT E so dont try to figure out who I am LOL!






Ski King Entertainment

Proud of my Troops!


----------



## Arklatex

He won first prize! LMAO!!!


----------



## 8301

I FOUND SLIPPYs BOURBON STASH!

Party Time!


----------



## TG

@Slippy , I have never had bourbon, where should I begin? Does it go well with Russian vodka?


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> @Slippy , I have never had bourbon, where should I begin? Does it go well with Russian vodka?


Go straight to Blaton's You'll enjoy it. Drink it straight. A cube or two of ice, if necessary.


----------



## Inor

TG said:


> @Slippy , I have never had bourbon, where should I begin? Does it go well with Russian vodka?


NO!!!! Bourbon does not go with anything except more bourbon. Even what my friends Slip and Denton talk about with "clear" ice in your bourbon is a sacrilege! Bourbon is meant to be SIPPED (not shot, gulped, etc.) at room temperature with nothing but bourbon as a mix. Anybody that does shots of quality bourbon or God forbid, mixes a drink, deserves to kicked in the nads repeatedly and without remorse!


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> NO!!!! Bourbon does not go with anything except more bourbon. Even what my friends Slip and Denton talk about with "clear" ice in you bourbon is a sacrilege! Bourbon is meant to be SIPPED (not shot, gulped, etc.) at room temperature with nothing but bourbon as a mix. Anybody that does shots of quality bourbon or God forbid, mixes a drink, deserves to kicked in the nads repeatedly and without remorse!


I agree that there should be no ice, but it must be consumed quickly, once poured from the bottle. The bottle must be corked quickly after pouring, and the glass should be consumed quickly after pouring. Not gulped, as you say, but drank with purpose.

And, as you said, it is to never, ever, be mixed with some other fluid. Never. I don't care what the other fluid is. Never. Period. End of statement.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> I agree that there should be no ice, but it must be consumed quickly, once poured from the bottle. The bottle must be corked quickly after pouring, and the glass should be consumed quickly after pouring. Not gulped, as you say, but drank with purpose.
> 
> And, as you said, it is to never, ever, be mixed with some other fluid. Never. I don't care what the other fluid is. Never. Period. End of statement.


Okay.

In Canada TG, you basically have the option of two kinds of bourbon:sweet and smokey. Sweet bourbons in your area would be brands like Maker's Mark and Knob Creek. A smokey brand would be Woodford Reserve.

Regardless, the way to figure out which style you like is to order 2 fingers in a lowball glass (no ice). Once they deliver it, let it sit for at least 2-3 minutes. When you drink it, inhales slowly through your nose as you SIP the bourbon. Bourbon is best enjoyed by your nose, not your tongue. (As an idea of how slow I drink, two fingers generally takes me about 12 sips to consume.) If you enjoy the flavor and the burn through your nose, that is your drink. If not, search around for another that you like better.


----------



## Smitty901

While I know nothing about alcohol. Growing up I know it was consider a crime to put anything in TN whiskey of KY Bourbon. There was no exceptions except when it was used as a medication. Then honey was allowed. But it was done by a mother or grandmother and give by the spoon full.


----------



## TG

Inor said:


> Okay.
> 
> In Canada TG, you basically have the option of two kinds of bourbon:sweet and smokey. Sweet bourbons in your area would be brands like Maker's Mark and Knob Creek. A smokey brand would be Woodford Reserve.
> 
> Regardless, the way to figure out which style you like is to order 2 fingers in a lowball glass (no ice). Once they deliver it, let it sit for at least 2-3 minutes. When you drink it, inhales slowly through your nose as you SIP the bourbon. Bourbon is best enjoyed by your nose, not your tongue. (As an idea of how slow I drink, two fingers generally takes me about 12 sips to consume.) If you enjoy the flavor and the burn through your nose, that is your drink. If not, search around for another that you like better.


Very nice, thank you!


----------



## Dubyagee

Mmmmm. Bourbon and a nice cigar. Yum


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 41985


Pic taken a few weeks ago but Coopers Craft Kentucky Straight Bourbon is fast becoming my favorite. @Inor and @Denton are correct that Bourbon is best when taken neat but most of the year I like it with ice cubes. Distilled water ice cubes are best.

In the hot summer on Sundays, when I begin preparing for a NASCAR race, I'll start with cheap bourbon and diet coke...forgive me...but you can't drink all day unless you start in the morning!:vs_wave::vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> View attachment 41985
> 
> 
> Pic taken a few weeks ago but Coopers Craft Kentucky Straight Bourbon is fast becoming my favorite. @Inor and @Denton are correct that Bourbon is best when taken neat but most of the year I like it with ice cubes. Distilled water ice cubes are best.
> 
> In the hot summer on Sundays, when I begin preparing for a NASCAR race, I'll start with cheap bourbon and diet coke...forgive me...but you can't drink all day unless you start in the morning!:vs_wave::vs_lol:


When I first had a drink with my Dad in a real bar, I was 15 I think, He took me to his joint and ordered JD straight up, then looked at me, the bar tender looked at me, and my dad told me, looking me dead in the eye with a crooked evil smile, if I ordered anything but JD straight he would knock me clean off the bar stool. I was schooled. To this day, at 81, when he drinks Bourbon, he drinks it straight. No coke, water, cherries, flowers, and especially umbrellas. :laugh:


----------



## inceptor




----------



## SGT E

inceptor said:


>


Thats the Moron Brothers....Lardo and Burley....We had bologna sammiches together last week fishing on the Kentucky River....Between Jessamine County Ky and Garrard County...My wife bitches cause I drink a gallon of bourbon a week....We moved here from the mountains of SE KY....We move to the Bourbon trail and she expects any different?

https://www.facebook.com/moronbrothersbluegrass/

The Moron Brothers Store


----------



## Denton

Anyone ever met and talked to some stranger in a bar and shot the shit with him? 
Bars are microcosms of life. You can drink beer or coffee there. Regardless of your drink, people are people, there. I love people. Honest people.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> Anyone ever met and talked to some stranger in a bar and shot the shit with him?
> Bars are microcosms of life. You can drink beer or coffee there. Regardless of your drink, people are people, there. I love people. Honest people.


So true. A bar is where one will find reality, if only you watch and listen. However caution is to be acknowledged ..... sometimes the truth is an ugly thing.


----------



## Annie




----------



## Sasquatch

I dedicate this one to all the Liberals who are still crying over Trump's win and pushing their Russia excuse.


----------



## Sasquatch

For those of you that remember the movie Falling Down this is a great video.


----------



## Smitty901

Then just to get you out of the chair.


----------



## Denton

Son!


----------



## TG

Can't get enough of this song today, love the lyrics and this guy's voice.

Also, I forgot to try Tennessee whiskey while visiting Tennessee, is it as smooth as this song suggests?


----------



## TG

Love this song, have been listening to eat repeatedly on my evening walks 



Denton said:


> Anyone ever met and talked to some stranger in a bar and shot the shit with him?
> Bars are microcosms of life. You can drink beer or coffee there. Regardless of your drink, people are people, there. I love people. Honest people.


----------



## TG

Love "Dixie Road" by Lee Greenwood, I can listen to him any time 
Spending the day in my backyard with a small drink and American country music, I'm so hooked.


----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie




----------



## Ragnarök




----------



## Ragnarök

How do you attach the video straight to the thread? All I get are links


----------



## A Watchman

Ragnarök said:


> How do you attach the video straight to the thread? All I get are links


Go to YouTube or other.
Find the desired vid.
Copy the web address in your browser bar.
Paste in your body of your post.
Admire modern technology.


----------



## Smitty901

Spent Saturday night with wife two grandchildren and the Dog. The dog was a big part of it. 9 year old Grandson is training a 62 pound Blue healer for Dog obedience 4H project. Dog thinks he is smarter than a 9 year old.


----------



## Annie




----------



## SGT E

Ha!...Stuck in your head all night!!!


----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie

True story...we were driving from Virginia down to South Carolina and listening to Jerry Lee Lewis when this song came on and Hubs remembered he left a whole case under the sink back at the timeshare. I guess the cleaning staff had a really fun time that night.


----------



## sideKahr

Let's dance...


----------



## Smitty901

Current times make this one seem like a good one.






Teach the children quietly, for someday our sons and daughters will rise up and fight when we stood still.﻿


----------



## Smitty901

But on the lighter side . Jackson Browne one of the Top talents if there ever was any. This one the mix of style and voices is as good as it gets.


----------



## Annie




----------



## Sasquatch

I'm a day early, so sue me. But good luck with that because I'll just rock your face off!


----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie




----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


>


Love Glenn Miller. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch

Love me some surf guitar and Dick Dale is the King!


----------



## Annie

inceptor said:


> Love Glenn Miller. :tango_face_grin:


Reminds me of driving up to Vermont with my husband late at night with all the babies sleeping in the back of the van. This would inevitably make it into the CD player. good times.


----------



## A Watchman

You folks wouldn't know a Saturday night dance party if it fell on ya! I took top prize for the best party Saturday night. Spent the weekend with my daughter in college, and we made a little trip down to the Ft Worth stockyards and hung out at Billy Bob's and watched Montgomery Gentry. Eddie killed it .... We had a large time.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> You folks wouldn't know a Saturday night dance party if it fell on ya! I took top prize for the best party Saturday night. Spent the weekend with my daughter in college, and we made a little trip down to the Ft Worth stockyards and hung out at Billy Bob's and watched Montgomery Gentry. Eddie killed it .... We had a large time.


Last time I did a convention in Ft.Worth we stayed in the Stockyards Hotel. Great food, drink and live music. If you can't find a good steak you can't be pleased. To bad it was for work but still had us a time.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Last time I did a convention in Ft.Worth we stayed in the Stockyards Hotel. Great food, drink and live music. If you can't find a good steak you can't be pleased. To bad it was for work but still had us a time.


Great food indeed! Yes, I indulged.


----------



## bigwheel




----------



## Smitty901

Sasquatch said:


> I'm a day early, so sue me. But good luck with that because I'll just rock your face off!


 Look at it this way, when you retire any night can be Saturday Night.


----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie

@gr8fuldoug , 4U! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## SGT E

Lots of Great Blantons single Barrel Bourbon tonight and the *Dropkick Murphy's* with *"KISS ME I'M SHITFACED!"*


----------



## Smitty901

We got some sleep on Saturday night. All day on the range sun up to sun down. I don't even want to think about how much ammo we used up. So much for just testing a few reloads.


----------



## Annie

Oh, not Saturday yet? I just feel like gettin' it started a lil early this weekend. Here goes!


----------



## A Watchman

Crap Annie …. thanks a lot. Your gonna wake Mish up from the dead again. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Annie

A Watchman said:


> Crap Annie &#8230;. thanks a lot. Your gonna wake Mish up from the dead again. :vs_shocked:


I know, right? She's so hard to handle!!! Get up there girl!


----------



## Smitty901

I have a lot of their Music the bike. Real talent and professional skills


----------



## rice paddy daddy

streaming SiriusXm radio's 40's Junction thru my headphones while scanning PF.
1940's Big Band and Swing, still good after 75 years.


----------



## Prepared One

For my buddy up north, @A Watchman

Hippie chicks!!!!!


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> For my buddy up north, @A Watchman
> 
> Hippie chicks!!!!


May God bless all hippie chicks, and my good friend just south in H town.


----------



## Annie

For all you pf Texans...giddyuppp!


----------



## inceptor




----------



## bigwheel




----------



## maine_rm




----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie




----------



## inceptor




----------



## inceptor




----------



## inceptor




----------



## Annie

We're at The Beacon. Tedeshi Trucks is playing https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5bb95f770c009/20181006_201050_002.mp4

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

inceptor said:


>


 That was a good movie.


----------



## A Watchman

Mish? Never heard of her, must be a figment of one's imagination. :tango_face_grin:


----------

